# Gurth's Game #c3



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

What do the following 3 words have in common?

*Fire lash wash*

As before, the rule defining the common property is simple (not needing AND, OR or NOT).
The meaning of the words has some importance this time, and junior school pupils might struggle with this one - so might foreigners, it needs a bit more knowledge of English.

If the action stalls I'll have to add more examples to the list - that does always seem to make it easier.

20-question type of questions may also be asked (optional), but I will be selective about answering them - my answering is also optional.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Ash 5char


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

If you take the first two letter of one word and combine them with the last two letters of the following word, you get a real word in both cases, i.e. FISH, LASH.

If this is the answer the sequence could continue

(FIRE LASH WASH)...SPIT PAIN RAID DENT

which would give derived words

FISH LASH WAIT SPIN PAID RANT

Make sure you do the above the right way round or a rude word comes out.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

-Makes sense,... 4char I suppose you mean... but not what I had in mind.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

*Chris*:
Ingenious, but not the answer. The words are independent of each other, and are not intended to be seen as part of a sequence. Of course, at this stage, with only 3 examples on offer, the puzzle is really extremely difficult, but I leave it so for a while to let the really brilliant thinkers have a chance to show what they can do. I think *Serge* was pretty hot to get the last puzzle so soon. And you too, of course, having one first under your belt already.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

gurthbruins said:


> -Makes sense,... 4char I suppose you mean... but not what I had in mind.


4char is still a 5char word


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

Rasa said:


> 4char is still a 5char word


Agreed. 55555 added to comply with requirement of length of comment.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Do the 3 words have to do with the particular action involved? (i.e. physical, emotional, reflexive verb, etc.)


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Do the 3 words have to do with the particular action involved? (i.e. physical, emotional, reflexive verb, etc.)


Very difficult to answer. There does usually seem to be some sort of action involved, but that action could be very different for different words of this class. Yes, naturally, each word has something to do with the action it refers to, but the property you are looking for will be defined for ALL members without reference to the nature of each specific action. Even so, the reply to your question might be more truly yes than no.

I nearly didn't try to answer this one at all, anyway that's about the best I can do. Interesting question.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

The three words condense my daily flagellation routine.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

Polednice said:


> The three words condense my daily flagellation routine.


:lol: 
-Progress is slow, weekend offers better other funs - especially here incredible weather had Muizenberg Beach quite full today. But time waits not, I must add a word. Incidentally the number of word that I _could_ add is not huge - less than 30 if I confine my knowledge to that of the Pocket Oxford Dictionary.

*fire lash wash water*


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

Adding another word:

*fire lash wash water spring*


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

gurthbruins said:


> Adding another word:
> 
> *fire lash wash water spring*


Hopeful shot, this.

You can put 'board' after the last three words, so perhaps there's also a fireboard and a lashboard.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

Chris said:


> Hopeful shot, this.
> 
> You can put 'board' after the last three words, so perhaps there's also a fireboard and a lashboard.


My POD does not have 'waterboard' or 'washboard', so no...
But it's fair to say you are getting dangerously hot, if _anyone_ gets it now you can take half the credit...


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

You can add 'back' to all of them.

Backfire
Backlash
Backwash
Backwater
.....


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I was thinking you could make an expression by adding 'up', but I'm not sure about 'water up'.


----------



## gurthbruins (May 12, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> You can add 'back' to all of them.
> 
> Backfire
> Backlash
> ...


Correct. game over.
Well done, Emiel!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

emiellucifuge is the genius here. I haven't got any of them so far haha!


----------

